# Win7 absturz pfn list corrupt



## Maller (20. November 2010)

Hi community

hab da ein problem mit meinen Win7 64bit

also regelmäßig wenn ich den PC starte kommen 2 Sachen abwechseln bzw gleich vor entweder er lädt den ATI/AMD treiber nicht und ich muss neustarten oder es kommt beim booten direkt pfn_list_corrupt als Blue screen... ab und an bootet er gibt mit die ATI treiber meldung aus und kurz danach kommt der blue screen... meisten ist nach einem PC reboot alles ok und er läuft die ganze zeit stabil

system seht ihr ja fast komplett in der Signartur
habe Win7 Prof und Ulti getestet bei beiden kommt das gleiche prob
hatte zum testen mal XP wieder installiert in der 32bit fassung dort hatte ich die probleme nicht möchte aber natürlich WIn7 nutzen 

AMI bios hat das letzte update 1201 schon drauf hatte die probleme mit den ATI treibern auch schon mit anderen versionen gehabt 10.9, 10.10 und nun auch bei den neusten 

weiss einer woran es liegen kann... habe auch CPU auf standart takt gehabt und RAM timings entschärft ohne erfolg 

falls mir einer einen tipp geben kann was ich noch versuchen kann wäre ich dankbar


----------



## zulu1024 (20. November 2010)

Moin! Hast du eine Bootbare CD mit Memtest? Wenn ja dann führe memtest für ca. 4 stunden aus. Sobald ein fehler kommt, kannst du den test abbrechen, denn ein Fehler ist bereits einer zuviel. Wenn keine Fehler gefunden werden, versuche im Abgesicherten Modus zu starten oder Starte den PC mit der Windows 7 DVD und versuche die Option "reparieren". Wenn das auch nichts hilft, bleibt dir wohl nur eine Neuinstallation. Zu aller erst, wie gesagt, den RAM testen. Kannst auch erstmal versuchen den PC mit nur einen RAM Riegel zu starten.


----------



## Maller (20. November 2010)

neuinstallation habe ich schon mehrere gemacht dann werde ich wohl mal die Rigel einzeln testen


----------



## simpel1970 (22. November 2010)

Was hat die Einzelprüfung ergeben?

Treten die Probleme nur bei einem Neustart (Kaltstart) auf? Wenn der PC längere Zeit aus war?
Nach einem Neustart (nach den Abstürzen) bleibt der PC dann immer stabil?

Wenn nicht, treten die Probleme auch auf, wenn nur ein Kit (2x2GB) verbaut sind?


----------



## Maller (22. November 2010)

einzel test hab ich leider noch nicht geschafft

aber ich habe heute von der letzten heft DVD die profi CD eingeworfen und memtest durchlaufen lassen

mit den Spezifizierten einstellungen vom RAm kommen Errors hab bei 22% abgebrochen war da bei 12 fehler

habe im Bios alles auf Autoeinstellungen gesetzt jetzt bootet Ram mit DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 und dann wieder memtest gestartet 1 stunde laufen gelassen keine fehler und nach dem Reboot nach dem memteste ging es nun.... werde die einstellungen mal so lassen und gucken wie es morgen aussieht bevor ich zur uni muss

falls es nun stabil bleibt... könnte es ja fast eher der controller sein als die riegel oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## simpel1970 (22. November 2010)

Das könnte damit zusammen hängen, dass das Board die Frequenz bei Vollbestückung nicht hinbekommt.

Das könntest du überprüfen, in dem du nur 2 Riegel einbaust und damit die 1066er Frequenz testest.
Sollte das laufen, kann es evtl. helfen die Northbridgespannung (für die Vollbestückung) zu erhöhen.


----------



## Maller (22. November 2010)

na mal gucken aber schonmal danke für deine hilfe 

was halt nur wunderlich ist das es in der config fast 1 1/2 jahre so lief ... das einzigeste was geändert wurde dieses jahr war die graka von 2x 4870 im crossfire auf eine 5870

naja mal gucken was er morgen früh sagt und dann je nachdem wie ich zeit finde 2 riegel raus und mit 1066 befeuern... wenn der PC hochgefahren ist bleibt er stabil


----------



## Maller (23. November 2010)

so also heute morgen hat er schonmal ohne zickereien gebootet ... dann mal gucken ob ich heute abend nach der uni zeit finde 2 riegel raus und mit 1066 booten lassen


----------



## simpel1970 (23. November 2010)

Maller schrieb:


> so also heute morgen hat er schonmal ohne zickereien gebootet ...


 
Hattest du vorher an den Einstellungen etwas verändert?


----------



## Maller (23. November 2010)

bevor die abstürze  aufgetreten sind?
der Ram läuft seit dem ich den habe auf den vorgeschriebenen timings und 2,2V so wie es OCZ vorgibt. also 1 1/2 müssten das ca sein


----------



## simpel1970 (23. November 2010)

Nein, ich meinte, ob du jetzt direkt davor etwas geändert hattest:



> so also heute morgen hat er schonmal ohne zickereien gebootet ...



(Spannung erhöht, 2 Riegel entfernt, o.ä.)


----------



## Maller (23. November 2010)

aso

naja wie schon geschrieben alles auf auto gestellt im Bios nun bootet der Ram aber halt im 800er Modus statt 1066 ... hab es aber heute auch noch nicht geschaft 2 riegel rauszunehmen und zu gucken ob er dann wieder in 1066er normal bootet


----------



## simpel1970 (24. November 2010)

Wenn er mit 800mhz einwandfrei läuft, wäre das ja schon mal ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Maller (24. November 2010)

hab ihn noch im 800er modus und seitdem keine probs mehr gehabt... naja am wochenende hab ich mehr zeit und wohl auch mehr bastellaune werde dann mal mit 2 riegeln wieder auf 1066er zu kommen


----------



## simpel1970 (25. November 2010)

Möglich, dass du mit der Vollbestückung die 1066 mhz nicht, oder nur mit höheren Latenzen (z.B. 6-6-6-18) hinbekommst.

Aber du kannst ja testen. Evtl. hilft auch die Spannungserhöhung der Northbridge.

Wenn alles nichts helfen sollte, lässt du es halt auf 800mhz. Der Unterschied zur 1066er Frequenz ist eh nicht spürbar (nur mit Benchmarks darstellbar). Lieber 8GB mit 800mhz .


----------



## Maller (3. Dezember 2010)

hab es die tage mal versucht mit NB spannung erhöhen und danach memtest aber direkt fehler also 
NB auf 1,31V und wieder 1066er eingestellt aber direkt fehler 
naja i lass es jetzt einfach auf 800er


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Dezember 2010)

OK. Hauptsache es läuft damit fehlerfrei.


----------

